# OPI gel manicure starter kit



## Deangela (Nov 10, 2011)

Hi everyone!

I am interested in buying the OPI gel manicure starter kit, but was owndering if anyone knew how many watts should the UV light machine be?

I read 42 watts, but was wondering if 36 watts was ok.  Amazon has some 36 wattts really cheap.  Has anyone bought the starter kit?  What did they think?

Thanks!!!

Angie


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Nov 10, 2011)

sorry I am no help here because I've never used UV anything but I am wondering how much the 36 lamp was


----------



## Deangela (Nov 10, 2011)

Amazon has them as cheap as $35, and they have good reviews.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Nov 10, 2011)

o wow!  that's a great price hopefully that lamp is ok because now I want it lol


----------



## Deangela (Nov 10, 2011)

Yeah, I think I might order it, but I'm worried the watts won't be enough to dry the gel.  The actual kit for the gel nail polish is pretty cheap too.  Starts at $89


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 10, 2011)

From OPI Pro site: Axxium Gel System

Gels that are too warm can become runny. Store Axxium Gels at room temperature between 65Â°F-80Â°F.


Why did the gel run during application?
 
 To prevent heat sensation, have your client expose the gel to the UV light slowly.  Hold fingers just outside the light, and gradually move fingers onto the platform.


What can cause gels to heat up during curing? Applying gels too thick.  
Applying gels on overly thin nail plates.

 
*The nails seem undercured. What should I do?* *Check to make sure bulbs are not old or dirty.* 
*Make sure clients fingers or toes are properly positioned in the light; in the center of the platform, directly underneath bulbs.*

*Use the Axxium Reflective UV Booster in the Axxium UV Light.*

*Luminous White applied too thickly will not cure properly â€“ apply no thicker than a credit card.*

 Apply an even layer of gel, making sure that the entire nail is covered and free-edges capped.


How to I prevent gel from shrinking away from the free-edges and/or sides?
 
 Applying Luminous White Gel too thin can cause the product to be filed off, resulting in cloudiness or discoloration.  Apply gel to the thickness of a credit card.


How to I get even color and coverage with Luminous White?
 
 Do not cure in the UV light any longer than 2 minutes.  Client should avoid over exposure to UV light (tanning and tanning beds).


Why did No-Cleanse UV Top Sealer yellow?
 
 
My gels hardened in the container â€“ why? Store all Axxium Gels away from direct sunlight, room lights, and UV light. 
Replace lids when not in use.

Remove residual cured and hardened gel from around lip of container.

 Gels that are too cold wonâ€™t self level as intended. Store Axxium Gels at room temperature between 65Â°F-80Â°F.

Optional: Place desired amount of gel into a Dappen Dish and place in OPI Heat EQ.


Why didnâ€™t the gel self level during application?
 
 

If you end up finding the gel has not cured it's probably because the UV light is not the right wattage.


----------

